# Tigers



## Drone_pilot (Dec 2, 2006)

Tiger tanks

[video=youtube_share;J1_hifqjmP4]http://youtu.be/J1_hifqjmP4[/video]


----------



## PanzerBob (Jan 30, 2007)

solthum Always a favourite, although, I've been told that the soundtrack is dubbed in after the fact and it's not likely a Tiger II we are hearing.

Cheers, Bob sal;


----------

